
Gear Up for Remote Work on a Budget - mrassili
https://dev.to/mrassili/gear-up-for-remote-work-on-a-budget-2je6
======
liquid153
$1500 MBP Pro (2015) is budget, GTFO with that bullshit

~~~
mrassili
Thanks for the nice words.

I think that's the upper limit, you can find it for less. Given the specs,
it's a great laptop compared to the new models.

